# Meet my new baby hedgehog!



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

This is Skaði! I bought her last Sunday at an animal fair/expo where they often have some hedgehogs as well. This time there were quite a lot of breeders, and I told myself I'd only get another baby if I found one I just HAD to buy (last time in December I didn't see any that looked interesting to me) and then I came across this little girl... she's from the Czech Republic and around 6 weeks old. She's quilling so much right now, with every step she takes there are at least two quills falling out, the poor baby! She clearly doesn't like it when you touch her back so I try to avoid it, but she apparently feels comfortable enough already to sleep in my hand - I've never had a hedgehog before who was fine with sleeping out in the open, but she just tucked her head under her body and went straight to sleep when I took her out yesterday! So far she's settling in well.

Tiny little girl! My boyfriend asked me if I buy all those whitefaces on purpose... It is certainly starting to look like it :lol:



















Quilling... ouch!









































































And a short video


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

She's a cute one, congrats on the new baby:grin:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Ahhhh, she's so cute!!!  That little pink nose and those pink lips are just adorable, and so are those two dark feet compared to the pink one! Congrats on getting her, she looks like such a sweetie too.


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

Too cute ! I love your photos! I could just kiss that face!


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Beautiful photos!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlottoGoggles (Apr 13, 2014)

Those pictures are the cutest. Congrats!


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

She is just precious!! Congrats!!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks all! I love her dark feet (she has 3) but they're probably going to get lighter. She has really pretty blue (grey) eyes too. 
She slept out in the open again yesterday, she's such a cutie. Still huffing and clicking but we'll see how she acts after quilling. It seems like she's having a rough time with it.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I already told you on Facebook how gorgeous this little girl of yours is!!!! I also love going to your blog! I was looking at pictures of precious Loki today.


----------



## Latrine (Mar 4, 2014)

Wow, she is adorable!!! I LOVE the first picture, what a face she's making! 

- Sarah


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is simply adorable. I can see why you couldn't resist her. :smile:


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I have been stepping on quills the whole time for the past few days, something I didn't miss when it comes to having a baby :lol:












shetland said:


> I already told you on Facebook how gorgeous this little girl of yours is!!!! I also love going to your blog! I was looking at pictures of precious Loki today.


My little Loki... I still miss him every day and I will never have another one like him. He was so sweet


----------

